# Does anyone have an answer



## Bathtub (Nov 10, 2005)

I have an 84 z31, i was wondering if anyone knew if I could convert my car from a dual belt drive to a serpentine system? If changing cranks would be necessary, i also have a dual keyway from a 94 vg30


----------

